

The Reason Your Lifestyle Business is Failing - vertr
http://www.seanogle.com/headline/failing-business

======
mikeryan
Title should be "The Reason Your Lifestyle Business as a Blog Writer is
Failing"

This article has absolutely no bearing on my "lifestyle business".

------
liljimmytables
I've been exploring the 4hww lifestyle business thing for a bit now, and it's
always nice to read the other side of the argument. However, in this case I
can't help but feel that anyone who's churning away at a blog or ebook that
no-one cares about, has missed the core of the strategy. I'm pretty sure
Monsieur Ferris himself says that you should test the market by getting cash
commitment before embarking on a big project. I've not got the book to hand so
correct me if i'm wrong, but i recall something about making experimental ebay
auctions which you cancel at the last minute, and so forth. If you can't prove
your market with real money, abandon that particular ship and find another.
Regardless of how you plan to run a product-selling business, that seems like
good sense to me. If you've poured hours into your ebook without checking to
see that there are buyers at that price, you've dug your own grave.

------
takrupp
A few acquittances have asked me about wanting to start a business that makes
"2-3k" and doesn't take much time...I always laugh a little bit, because the
2-3k thing is possible, but no matter how you shake it, your probably going to
need to spend a lot of time to get there.

If you like at the businesses Tim Ferris built: They were very low
maintenance, which is what you want, but that doesn't say anything about the
amount of time to build up and get to a point where you can live a low
maintenance lifestyle.

I've seen a few people do some cool, cheeky things that skirted the above, but
in general I wouldn't count on it.

~~~
sean422
It's totally possible. Most just fail to realize that it's possible after
hours and hours of hard work - and even then, maintenance is generally
required.

